# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Cheeseburger in Paradise = Don't Go!

## anthonyokc

Hello all...

I might as well make my first post here!

A friend of mine and myself went to Cheeseburgers in Paradise on Memorial Rd the other day to try it out and I must say don't ever go there. 

We ordered the Spinach and Crab dip for an appetizer and when we started to eat it we quickly realized that there was entirely too much salt in it. I practically felt myself swelling up like a Macy's Thanksgiving Day Balloon.

Our burgers arrived a few minutes later and let me tell you, they looked no better that the kind you would get at McDonald's. We started to eat them and the meat had a slimy texture to it ( like it was dipped in grease, gross! ) These burgers really had no better value than a fast food burger, it really was disgusting!

I still tipped the server because he did provide good service, but all in all, the food there is not worthy of a second chance in any way.

----------


## PUGalicious

> Hello all...
> 
> I might as well make my first post here!
> 
> A friend of mine and myself went to Cheeseburgers in Paradise on Memorial Rd the other day to try it out and I must say don't ever go there. 
> 
> We ordered the Spinach and Crab dip for an appetizer and when we started to eat it we quickly realized that there was entirely too much salt in it. I practically felt myself swelling up like a Macy's Thanksgiving Day Balloon.
> 
> Our burgers arrived a few minutes later and let me tell you, they looked no better that the kind you would get at McDonald's. We started to eat them and the meat had a slimy texture to it ( like it was dipped in grease, gross! ) These burgers really had no better value than a fast food burger, it really was disgusting!
> ...


Been there several times and enjoyed every trip. In fact, since you brought it up, I may go there today! Thanks for your recommendation!

----------


## Patrick

Weird review.  I've been there several times now, and enjoyed every trip. Atmosphere is great, and food was never bad.   We welcome everyone's opinions though, and thanks Anthony for sharing yours.  And welcome to OKCTalk.

----------


## Easy180

Guess I'm in the middle of this group...Like the place but the food is just average...Great margarita's and atmosphere, but not enough to make the 40 minute drive very often

It's just ayyight

----------


## jbrown84

I went for the first time a week or so ago.  The burger was as good as Chili's or Red Robin, but the fries were pretty bland.

----------


## sweetdaisy

jbrown, next time you go, get the sweet potato chips.  they are a really nice change from french fries.  YUM

----------


## BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe

A greasy burger is the definition of a Cheeseburger in Paradise. It is not supposed to be a gourmet health food low fat burger. For burgerlovers like myself there is nothing better than a greasy cheeseburger and an ice cold root beer.

The best greasy burgers can be found in bowling alleys, snackbars and beach front bars all over the world.

----------


## jbrown84

I don't like sweet potatoes and I'm not particulary fond of potato chips in general.

----------


## Rifleman2C

> A greasy burger is the definition of a Cheeseburger in Paradise. It is not supposed to be a gourmet health food low fat burger. For burgerlovers like myself there is nothing better than a greasy cheeseburger and an ice cold root beer.
> 
> The best greasy burgers can be found in bowling alleys, snackbars and beach front bars all over the world.




Leave to the guy who calls himself 'BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe' to hit the nail on the head describing a place that calls itself "Cheeseburger in Paradise"!  :Tiphat:  


I haven't seen the place, nor will I anytime soon, but when I come to town next and I decide that I can do with a *nice greasy gut bomb*, I might just check it out!!

----------


## bandnerd

I don't like sweet potatoes, either, but I am a big fan of sweet potato fries.  You never know until you try, jbrown!

----------


## Curt

I love the place..went there one time while I was in town and really liked the atmosphere as well as the food I have nothing bad to say about it.

----------


## Tim

> A greasy burger is the definition of a Cheeseburger in Paradise. It is not supposed to be a gourmet health food low fat burger. For burgerlovers like myself there is nothing better than a greasy cheeseburger and an ice cold root beer.
> 
> The best greasy burgers can be found in bowling alleys, snackbars and beach front bars all over the world.


Let's not forget "sale barn" burgers for the Agro-Americans! If you've ever had one, you'll understand!

----------


## Matt

I went there last fall and tried the "pressed" burger, whatever it's called, and the sweet potato fries, and they didn't do much for me--and I'm a burger lover.  Also had the unfortunate timing to go on an election day, so I wasn't able to try any of their adult, tropical beverages (is that stupid law off the books yet?).  Good service, and cool atmosphere, though.  I'd go back, I guess, but I'd stay far away from that pressed burger.

----------


## John

Yeah, its off the books.

I always get the mini burgers or 'sliders' when I go. Mmmm, I think I know where I'm going for dinner, tomorrow!

----------


## SoonerDave

Went to CIB once, was not impressed, certainly nothing to compel me to drive all the way across town to try again. It was one of those places that looks really cool from the outside, but was kinda loud and unappealing inside...and seemed they were really pushing the adult beverages, which didn't interest me at all.

I much preferred Red Robin (Yumm!!!!). Burger was much better, but even at that it was kinda pricey for a burger. Fun as a treat, but I'm not sure how much better it was than, say, Johnnie's on I-240 and Walker (and for a lot less money).

But BCD has a GREAT point - some of the very BEST burgers are at roadside joints and bowling alleys everywhere. I'll back up the point with this brief story:

I was born in Buffalo, New York, and although my parents moved back to Oklahoma long before I had any recollection of NY, we went (drove) back to Maine several times to visit his parents. Along the way one year, probably around '74 or so, we drove through Buffalo, and stopped at a roadside sub sandwich/burger shack. My dad got me a big ol' cheeseburger and it was AWESOME. TO THIS DAY, over 30 years later, I *still* remember how that burger smelled and tasted as I ate it sitting in the backseat of the car. Heck, I even remember the snow-white wax paper it was wrapped in, and how it looked coming out of the plain brown paper bag where my dad pulled out a big sub he had bought. Wow...

Ah, memories....Just made me want to retroactively barf my frozen-and-nuked mac-and-cheese lunch...

-soonerdave

----------


## Stinger

I get the mini-crabcake burgers when I go. They go great with their Island Ale. I agree their _burgers_ are average, but I enjoy the atmosphere and the beverages.

----------


## TheImmortal

I do not go to CIB very often, but it is a fun place to go with friends and hang out. For burgers I usually hit up Flat Tire Burgers in Edmond. My usual meal consists of the Bacon Cheeseburger with extra bacon, pepperjack cheese, and Jalepeno bun. Don't forget the cheesefries either...to die for!

----------


## tuck

> A greasy burger is the definition of a Cheeseburger in Paradise. It is not supposed to be a gourmet health food low fat burger. For burgerlovers like myself there is nothing better than a greasy cheeseburger and an ice cold root beer.
> 
> The best greasy burgers can be found in bowling alleys, snackbars and beach front bars all over the world.


Check this out for the ultimate geasy burger and possibly the best as well.  Welcome to World Famous Beale Street, Home of the Blues...Birthplace of Rock N' Roll - Dyers Burgers

Dyers in Memphis deep fry their burgers to order;  yes, I said "DEEP FRY".  When they changed locations a few years ago, they had their grease transported in an armour car with police escorts...a bit extreme, but I love it!!

----------


## windowphobe

Well, it's their signature grease: they've been using it since 1912.

----------


## okchotspot

I really enjoy the food and atmosphere at CIP, but I have yet to have even decent service.  You better enjoy your first round of drinks or order three to start because getting a refill is tough to do at this place.

----------


## xd0nn4x

I think its ok, i got the chocolate nachos (eww) 

And chicken (good)

I guess im not much of a burger person.

----------

